

Five surprising salaries (Astronomers 96K/year) - willz
http://www.cnn.com/2008/LIVING/worklife/04/09/cb.surprising.salaries/index.html

======
noodle
iirc, we already had this on the front page, but i'm adding my $0.02 to it:

i read this article, and then heard this
(<http://www.thislife.org/Radio_Episode.aspx?sched=1235>) this american life
which included a piece on astronauts. most astronauts will never see space.
50% of their time is meetings, 25% is training, and the rest is paperwork and
public speaking. not all its cracked up to be.

~~~
willz
Thanks for the note. To support your reading, I met a guy from NASA a few
years ago. According to him, NASA is a bureaucracy run by accountants.

